# wulff bermuda triangle short vs regular



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I bought the short and did not like it at all for open flats, it was hard to work with for anything but really short casts (under 50'). It would be a good line for the real tight creeks in the 10,000 islands IMHO.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Steve_Mevers said:


> I bought the short and did not like it at all for open flats, it was hard to work with for anything but really short casts (under 50'). It would be a good line for the real tight creeks in the 10,000 islands IMHO.


This. 

I tried the BTT Shorts based on a recommendation. Hated the line. Yes it loads fast, yes you can get short casts off fast but as Steve said, anything over 40 ft you're struggling to aerialize any line. Not that you CAN'T make longer casts but it requires carrying just the head and shooting. As I tend to get really stupid when I see a fish trying to remember to change my stroke just makes my cast dorkier than it already is.

If you're really interested, I have an 8 and a 9 you can have for cheap. Both only fished once.

M-


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I have shorts in 8wt. I didn't like it on my Helios 2 at all but I love it on my Echo. I'd say if your looking to make shots longer than 40 ft. look the regular line.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

mwong61 said:


> This.
> 
> I tried the BTT Shorts based on a recommendation. Hated the line. Yes it loads fast, yes you can get short casts off fast but as Steve said, anything over 40 ft you're struggling to aerialize any line. Not that you CAN'T make longer casts but it requires carrying just the head and shooting. As I tend to get really stupid when I see a fish trying to remember to change my stroke just makes my cast dorkier than it already is.
> 
> ...


What do you want for the 8 wt btt shorts. Pm me.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

sent pm haha earlier


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Rookiemistake said:


> sent pm haha earlier



PM replied.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

It really depends on the rod and the action as to how the line throws on it. For example, I have Allen Icon II rods in 6 and 8 weight. That fast action rod requires a longer bellied line to get distance. The BTT regular with a 30' head fits the bill. I can easily roll out 50-70' on a good day. My Allen Azimuth is an extra fast action rod. It throws the BTT shorts great. I've had on an 8 weight and now my 10 weight. It is great for tight throws and working the mangroves or docks. But with the action of the rod, I can also get some good distance out of it. IMHO, the key is to match up the rod to the line.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Interesting thread to see the opinions on both lines. To be clear though, the Shorts is different than the Ambush.

The standard Bermuda Triangle Taper (BTT) has a 30' head.
They make the same line in the "Shorts" version that has a 24' head. Same line grain, but compacted down into the shorter length head.
The Ambush is totally different with heads from 14' to 16'. These are shooting head lines and not to be confused with the other two lines.

I have no problem casting the Shorts well over 80' on a 7 wt rod. I have it paired on this size rod for reds. I've never needed to go over 80', but I can easily tell you if you can't get it over 40', it ain't the line fellas. That's casting mechanics not being right. 24' head + 9' leader = 33'. That makes only 7' of running line, which means the running line isn't even out of the rod tip.

The standard BTT line is my go to line from 6 wt to 12 wt floating line. While not a regular occurrence, I've casted that line on a 12 wt into the backing (110' + feet) with a little help from a nice tail wind. It is a great casting line. It still has a shorter taper than some other lines (some taper to 40'), which makes for quicker loading and casting across different conditions. This means versatility as opposed to speciality (eg, Rio Redfish).

The downsize of the Shorts, or any heavier head line, is that it is heavier over a shorter length. If it is super calm and the fish are sensitive, you'd need to increase the length of the leader to offset the extra weight head hitting the water. I've seen this happen numerous times while using it for bones, stepping up to to a 14' leader. But also, that heavier and shorter head allows for heavier, bigger flies to be thrown. So again, great redfish line, but not a great bonefish line.

I should add that any heavier head line, say even the Ambush series, really benefit from hauling and shooting. The extra initial line speed helps carry the shorter head longer and lets it unroll nicely when done right. But the downside of shooting is the energy it produces - that energy will transfer into the water and could influence the behavior of the fish. A bashing group of stripers may not care at all - in fact, they'll go to the disturbance since they think it bait hitting the surface. Permit and bones on the other hand will pack their bags and head for Cuba.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice write up Keith!


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Any line with a 30' head or shorter with a thinner running line is essentially considered to be an integrated shooting head. In days past when we made our own shooting heads we started with a 30' lenght for the head, attached it to a running line of choice and trimmed the head back to suite the rod if needed. We also commonly starred with a head two sizes up from the rod's rating hence many of the modern manufactured integrated lines feature 30' heads that weigh heavier than AFTMA standard for the given line.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Nice write up Keith!


Thanks Ted - you had a good post recently that explained the tapers in an easy to understand way. Maybe we should have a sticky about line recommendations, tapers and rod action. That topic comes up a lot!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

So here's a question- I'm looking at putting together a short-stick 7wt for reds in the marsh where quick shots are the norm. I'm thinking the Bermuda Short on something like a Loomis Shorestalker 7wt. Sounds like that would be the ticket.

Thoughts? Am I on the right track here?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> So here's a question- I'm looking at putting together a short-stick 7wt for reds in the marsh where quick shots are the norm. I'm thinking the Bermuda Short on something like a Loomis Shorestalker 7wt. Sounds like that would be the ticket.
> 
> Thoughts? Am I on the right track here?


I think it would be a hoot to fish with! I've thrown a couple of those bass regs fly rods (7'9") and they are super fun to throw. Some years ago, I played around with a TFO Hawg Leg and it threw the prettiest little loops from 20-30ft, yet you can pick it up and with one or 2 false cast, bomb it out to 80ft. That rod was way under rated and if they made it in a 9 footer, I'd be done and stick a fork in me done!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Loomis new IMX trout series one piece 7 wt might be a nice red fish rod for you Dan. I have not cast one yet but could be a great short range rod.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

coconutgroves said:


> Interesting thread to see the opinions on both lines. To be clear though, the Shorts is different than the Ambush.
> 
> The standard Bermuda Triangle Taper (BTT) has a 30' head.
> They make the same line in the "Shorts" version that has a 24' head. Same line grain, but compacted down into the shorter length head.
> ...





coconutgroves said:


> Interesting thread to see the opinions on both lines. To be clear though, the Shorts is different than the Ambush.
> 
> The standard Bermuda Triangle Taper (BTT) has a 30' head.
> They make the same line in the "Shorts" version that has a 24' head. Same line grain, but compacted down into the shorter length head.
> ...


My issue with the line was that I had to retrieve so much line before you could pick it up off the water, and then you had to be careful not to let out to much line if you had to add a false cast. Maybe I didn't give myself enough time to get used to the short taper, I agree you can cast it farther than 50', but it was less forgiving than other lines I have used. To me it is a specialty line, if I was using it for short shots great, but I would want a second rod lined with a longer taper in the boat too.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> So here's a question- I'm looking at putting together a short-stick 7wt for reds in the marsh where quick shots are the norm. I'm thinking the Bermuda Short on something like a Loomis Shorestalker 7wt. Sounds like that would be the ticket.
> 
> Thoughts? Am I on the right track here?


My 7 is an Allen Icon with Galvan T6 and Bermuda Shorts and I love it! Like you, most if not all of my casts are close and I have yet to have a need to stretch the line further than I could throw this combo comfortably. Upper slots are sooooo much fun on this set up!


----------



## Ganderzone (Oct 6, 2015)

Cocogroves nailed it. I run this line on a 9 wt method, run a long leader when fishing spooky fish or short for bushy flies. My favorite thing about this line is the ability to hit a 60-70 cast in under 2 back cast, shooting is the name of the game here. When on the flats after permit and bones they're usually on the move so in about 3-4 seconds your shot is gone. We all love smooth delicate lines for their casting but if the fly is not in the water and soon your sol.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Just put the short on my sage salt 8 and though I've only yard casted I think it will be a dangerous combo in the right situations. Vs. Rio Bonefish Quickshooter it's definitely more quick load cannon than gracefully casted loop, but that's really the point anyway from my perspective. Quick, accurate casts to moving fish. It is very sensitive to the weight of the fly though, at least for me I could tell as I casted different size flies.


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

Shadowcast said:


> It really depends on the rod and the action as to how the line throws on it. For example, I have Allen Icon II rods in 6 and 8 weight. That fast action rod requires a longer bellied line to get distance. The BTT regular with a 30' head fits the bill. I can easily roll out 50-70' on a good day. My Allen Azimuth is an extra fast action rod. It throws the BTT shorts great. I've had on an 8 weight and now my 10 weight. It is great for tight throws and working the mangroves or docks. But with the action of the rod, I can also get some good distance out of it. IMHO, the key is to match up the rod to the line.


So with a slower action / loading rod would you recommend going 1 line weight down? (EX. 7 line for 8wt rod) @Shadowcast


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

OED said:


> So with a slower action / loading rod would you recommend going 1 line weight down? (EX. 7 line for 8wt rod) @Shadowcast


You could. I personally have never experimented with it that way. The stuff I'm using now, I match lines to the rod...except for Euro Nymphing....then I over line (4wt line on a 3 wt rod).


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I plan to get a couple new fly lines by the end of the year.
Never had Wulff triangle taper line.
Thinking of giving them a try after reading your comments about them, although not interested in the "short taper" lines. I've never encountered a "short shot" in the salt that I couldn't make with a standard 30 or 40 ft. taper regardless of the fly being used.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

mro said:


> I plan to get a couple new fly lines by the end of the year.
> Never had Wulff triangle taper line.
> Thinking of giving them a try after reading your comments about them, although not interested in the "short taper" lines. I've never encountered a "short shot" in the salt that I couldn't make with a standard 30 or 40 ft. taper regardless of the fly being used.


Go with the standard taper - it is still in the medium head length category - not a super long taper, but also not too short. I primarily use that taper on all my salt rods.


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

@coconutgroves with the standard taper would you match the line to the rod or go one line down when using the Scott Tidal?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

OED said:


> @coconutgroves with the standard taper would you match the line to the rod or go one line down when using the Scott Tidal?


I always go with the line weight that matches the rod, but never buy lines that way over weighted by design.

I have a 7 wt Tidal and love it, but primarily use for reds. I use the Bermuda Triangle Taper Shorts.

For your 8 wt Tidal, it depends on what fish you will target. To be safe, go with the 8 wt Bermuda Triangle Taper (2 tone line, the color change marks the head) from Wulff. If you feel you are targeting fish that are 30' or closer, or fish murky water where you can't see very far, the Shorts is a good option. Some people complain about casting that line, but I argue the cast just needs to adapt to it. The head is shorter, which helps with close in shots, but I can still put it out 80'. It just takes more of a shooting line cast as opposed to trying and carry a ton of line during the false cast.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> So here's a question- I'm looking at putting together a short-stick 7wt for reds in the marsh where quick shots are the norm. I'm thinking the Bermuda Short on something like a Loomis Shorestalker 7wt. Sounds like that would be the ticket.
> 
> Thoughts? Am I on the right track here?


I throw the shorts on my 7'11" around mangroves and docks. Sweet rig. You will like!


----------



## Jason La Forest (Jul 2, 2019)

Reds are versatile shots, shorts won’t deliver. I don’t care for standard triangles much either because of the difficulty with short shots. Line up a long belly and get the best of both. More forward weight for quick short shots and still loads w 40+ in the air.


----------

